# MBTA Transit cards have gone out



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

Good luck


----------



## Arby (Aug 9, 2021)

MassBorn said:


> Good luck


Any word


MassBorn said:


> Good luck


Any word on how deep they are going?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Arby said:


> Any word
> 
> Any word on how *deep* they are going?


This is soooooo inviting of a humorous response. But I'll try;

1. My guess is it's way to soon to know, _how low on the list _the T will be reaching to fill an as yet unscheduled Academy.
2. Even MBTA cops might not be privy yet to this information. 
Hurry up and wait like everybody else in the Commonwealth


----------



## PO83 (Aug 18, 2021)

Anyone have any insight on T Police? What do they do day to day, admin, morale? Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

PO83 said:


> Anyone have any insight on T Police? What do they do day to day, admin, morale? Any info would be much appreciated!


They do a lot, and they kick ass. 
They fill an integral role in homeland security.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

PO83 said:


> Anyone have any insight on T Police? What do they do day to day, admin, morale? Any info would be much appreciated!


Hope you are a worker. Mandatory every week no time off I heard. Be prepared to work 72+ hour weeks for a few years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PO83 (Aug 18, 2021)

j809 said:


> Hope you are a worker. Mandatory every week no time off I heard. Be prepared to work 72+ hour weeks for a few years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No thank you. 72 hours a week for years sounds awful.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

PO83 said:


> Anyone have any insight on T Police? What do they do day to day, admin, morale? Any info would be much appreciated!


I think they’re ordered in a lot on days off and have their time off canceled frequently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

Arby said:


> Any word
> 
> Any word on how deep they are going?


I’m not sure how many are getting hired or how low the first round of cards are going. But what I do know is my buddy who’s a veteran is around 120 something and he received a card.


----------



## PO83 (Aug 18, 2021)

MassBorn said:


> I’m not sure how many are getting hired or how low the first round of cards are going. But what I do know is my buddy who’s a veteran is around 120 something and he received a card.


According to the mass.gov site they're hiring 25 people. I got a card and I'm a civilian. I think they called the first 200 people on the list at least.


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

PO83 said:


> According to the mass.gov site they're hiring 25 people. I got a card and I'm a civilian. I think they called the first 200 people on the list at least.


wow, only hiring 25 but they sent out 200 cards. That’s nuts. You really have to be the best of the best with no blemishes if you want to get hired. If they’re forcing guys to work 72 hours weekly and canceling time off then why not hire 100. I’m assuming funding, the MBTA is already failing horribly as far as profit gos


----------



## PO83 (Aug 18, 2021)

MassBorn said:


> wow, only hiring 25 but they sent out 200 cards. That’s nuts. You really have to be the best of the best with no blemishes if you want to get hired. If they’re forcing guys to work 72 hours weekly and canceling time off then why not hire 100. I’m assuming funding, the MBTA is already failing horribly as far as profit gos


I can't imagine alot of people at the top of the list will sign for them. It's mostly all dvets and vets who are all at the top of their municipal departments list. Alot of names had Boston residence preference as well so I'd imagine they'd hold out for BPD instead of the MBTA.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

PO83 said:


> I can't imagine alot of people at the top of the list will sign for them. It's mostly all dvets and vets who are all at the top of their municipal departments list. Alot of names had Boston residence preference as well so I'd imagine they'd hold out for BPD instead of the MBTA.


They'd be a dang fool - even in this anti cop climate to "hold out" for any specific department. 

The MBTA academy is widely used by many municipal depts, so a lateral once trained is a definite possibility. 

Besides I think y'all are selling the MBTA PD far short.


----------



## Murph4488 (Dec 12, 2021)

I attended a recent MBTA Academy, for a different city department. I was previous LEO in another state for a few years. Out of my 25 classmates who were in for MBTA, more than half have either left the job overall, went muni, or went state. The remaining are either looking to leave or are stuck. 95% of them suggest no (guesstimate). Squared away academy for the most part, but a lot of people use it as a stepping stone department.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Murph4488 said:


> I attended a recent MBTA Academy, for a different city department. I was previous LEO in another state for a few years. Out of my 25 classmates who were in for MBTA, more than half have either left the job overall, went muni, or went state. The remaining are either looking to leave or are stuck. 95% of them suggest no (guesstimate). Squared away academy for the most part, but a lot of people use it as a stepping stone department.


I had a very similar situation. I believe there were 10 T guys in my T academy and there is only 2 left at that department currently. I don’t know much about the department/academy currently, but 9 years ago the academy was legitimate...even razor shaving your head daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sal (Jun 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Sal said:


> They’re down around the 700s on the list. I’m half tempted to accept it since my town municipal isn’t hiring.


Half tempted? WTF is wrong with you?

You'll go to one of the top academies in the game and have the job you allegedly desperately desire. 

HALF tempted?

Guys would give their left nut for that invitation!


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooty said:


> Half tempted? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> You'll go to one of the top academies in the game and have the job you allegedly desperately desire.
> 
> ...


Transit is a Trojan Horse; you’ll get the academy (and POST certification), but you’ll also be invited to work pretty much every day, an invitation you literally can’t refuse.

They also won’t approve any lateral transfers, so the only ways out are getting hired off the CS/MSP list, or just resigning. And, once they get wind that you’re looking to leave (when the BI contacts them), you lose whatever specialty assignment you may have (SWAT, gang unit, etc.) and they make your life a living hell. A friend of mine there got hired by a municipal fire department, and as soon as the BI contacted Transit, he was instantly removed from the MOP Unit (motorcycles) and banished to a foot post at Ruggles Station. He also had to pay back the costs of the academy, uniforms, and equipment.

They also have a different retirement plan than the municipal/state system, so every day spent there is “dead time” if you ever move on to a municipal or state job.


----------



## goodguy23 (Nov 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

goodguy23 said:


> Anymore info on the T? What’s the schedule like? Pay? They stop allowing laterals?


Read my post above yours.


----------

